# PC startet nicht, Power LED blinkt andauernd



## HGVermillion (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

seid einigen Tagen hab ich das Problem das mein PC grob gesagt spinnt, sobald ich ihn ausmache blinkt erstmal die Power LED noch einige Zeit und geht dann aus, wenn ich ihn vom Netz nehme und wieder anstecke fängt das LED Lämpchen wieder an zu flimmern und wärend dieser Zeit kann ich ihn nicht einschalten.

Ich hab das Netzteil im verdacht das vll nach 3 Jahren den Geist aufgibt, und nun den PC nicht mehr mit genügend Strom versorgt, aber bevor ich mir für 100&#8364; ein neues 550W Netzteil kaufe, wollte ich fragen ob der Fehler nicht doch wo anders liegen könnte?

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du ihn gar nicht mehr anschalten? Dein Satzt "sobald ich ihn ausmache, blinkt erstmal die Power LED" verstehe ich in der Richtung, dass dein PC startet. Sonst könntest du ihn ja nicht ausschalten. Wie lange flimmert denn deine LED? 

Und was hast du an Komponenten verbaut, dass du ein 550Watt NT für 100€ kaufen möchtest?


----------



## poTTo (6. Oktober 2009)

Könnt wirklich das NT sein, hast evtl. die Möglichkeit vom Kumpel, 2nd PC, ... mal ein anderes NT einzubauen und zu testen. Dann biste auf der sicheren Seite ob wirklich dran liegt. 

Probiers mal aus !


----------



## Vaishyana (6. Oktober 2009)

Da der TE nicht mehr antwortet hoffe ich dass er sich kein neues kauft. Dazu wäre erst mal interessant welche Hardware er verbaut hat.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Oktober 2009)

der thread wurde gestern um 16 Uhr erstellt und nun ist es 10:29 es gibt auch leute die oh wunder oh wunder arbeiten müssen, mach mal nicht sone panik hier und selbst wenn ist doch sein geld was er ausgibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (6. Oktober 2009)

Richtig, wollt ich auch erst schreiben, aber leider kam ein wenig Arbeit grad dazwischen XD Soll heißen nicht jeder hat Inet auf Arbeit und oder surf ein wenig "privat" auf Buffed.de 

Der TE wird wohl heut nachmittag bestimmt noch mal was schreiben XD, immer ruhig bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Oktober 2009)

Ok, inzwischen lässt er sich überhaupt nicht mehr starten, das LED Lämpchen blinkt nun die ganze zeit ohne das es ausgehen würde.

2. Netzteil kann ich nicht leider nicht besorgen, ich hab das andere schon bestellt, allerdings hat Alternate auf nachfrage gesagt das ich es, sollte es nicht funktionieren zurückschicken kann.

Inzwischen hab ich nochmal sämtliche Kabel überprüft um sicherzugehen das es nicht an einem nicht richtig sitzendem Kabel liegt, das ist nicht der fall.

Verbaut sind:
AMD X2 5200 (2x 2,6),
ATI Radeon 4850,
2 GB RAM,
eine 300GB Festplatte,
eine Soundkarte,
und das Motherboard hängt daran.

Inzwischen hab ich festgestellt das wärend das LED Lämpchen blinkt, das Netzteil arbeitet da es warm wird, zwar nur minimal aber immerhin etwas.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Oktober 2009)

Schreib mal welches Motherboard du hast, vllt ist das LED-Blincken eine Exotische varianten den Fehler zu melden weil die meisten Boards ja piepen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Achja piepst er wenn du ihn anmchen willst irgenwie?


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Oktober 2009)

Nein, geräusche gibt er keine von sich, es blinkt nur, wenn man ihn vom Netz genommen hat und dann wieder ansteckt dann leuchtet es für ein paar Sekunden ohne zu flackern, und dann blinkt es, so ca 4-5 mal pro Sekunde, ist schon fast ein flackern.

Motherboard müsste ich nachgucken, wird dann noch nachgereicht wenn ich ihn aufgeschraubt habe.


----------



## Baumkopf (6. Oktober 2009)

Interessant ich hab das gleiche Problem. Weiß aber auch nicht woran es liegt. Zumindest wenn ich es jetzt richtig verstanden habe.

Also ich kann meinen PC starten, aber es passiert gar nichts. Normalerweise kommt ja ein Piepsignal, was meiner Meinung nach "vermitteln" soll, wo das Problem liegt bzw ob es Probleme gibt. :/


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Oktober 2009)

der Speaker nicht die Boxen wird auf dem motherboard angeschlossen gehört meist zum gehäuse, vermittelt im normal fall durch piepsignale wo der Fehler liegt, Je nach Hersteller gibt es dort Unterschiede aber meistens hört man auch so ein piepen wenn man den rechner an macht ein Kurzes Signal das anzeigt das alles OK ist. Alles was länger al ein kruzes piepen ist deutet auf einen Fehler hin.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Oktober 2009)

So ein bischen Schrauben und schon hat man die Infos. Mein Mainboard ist ein MSI K9N6SGM-V, ich hab allerdings nichts gefunden das das Mainboard bei einem Fehlerhaften Netzteil zu pipsen anfängt, kann es auch schlecht wenn es keinen Strom bekommt ^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (7. Oktober 2009)

das netzteil läuft ja sagtest du doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Oktober 2009)

Inzwischen läuft nicht mal mehr das, das Blinken hat aufgehört, nun tut sich gar nichts mehr wenn er am Netz ist, ich drücke auf den Startknopf, und es tut sich nichts..........


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ein blinkender Ein/Ausschalter deutet normalerweise darauf hin das der PC im Standby-Modus ist, also nicht runtergefahren wurde. Wie gesagt, normalerweise^^

Vielleicht hilft es mal in das Bios zu gehen und die Werkseinstellungen zu laden, falls das bei dir nicht der Fall sein sollte. Vielleicht hilft es, sofern du ihn  irgendwie wieder eingeschaltet bekommst. Bios resetten könnte man auch noch über das Mainboard selbst mittels Jumper oder Taste an der Rückseite des Mainboards.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es nur das wäre ^^ Leider geht nun gar nichts mehr, ich hab mir einen Stecker mit Stromlämpchen besorgt, wenn das ding am Netz hängt, dann ist kein Strom auf den Anschlüssen.

Tja, muss ihn wohl irgendwo in Reperatur geben, das Netzteil ist nämlich so schön mit allem verbunden das ich mit meinen fähigkeiten das Ding nicht ausbauen kann, oder weis jemand wo ich billig einen guten PC herkomme ^^ die Festplatte/Grafikkarte/Soundkarte sind egal.


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2009)

_Wenn du uns sagst was "billig" ist..? :-)_


----------



## Xerivor (8. Oktober 2009)

Mal für eine Minute die Baterrie aus dem Mainboard raustuen hatte bei mir auch mal geholfen... und hat dein PC einen Resett Knopf wnen nicht schau da mal nach.. bei meinem alten PC hatte der nähmlich mal gestocken und deswegen ist der PC nicht gestartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich inzwischen ausprobiert, Batterie für mindestens 15 min rausgenommen, wieder reingetan, versucht einzuschalten, nichts passiert.


----------



## Xerivor (8. Oktober 2009)

Und nach Reset Knopf geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Baumkopf (8. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab das jetzt mit der Baterie auch ausprobiert, hat nicht geklappt. Und den Reset Knopf konnt ich nicht finden, weil ich schlecht unter mein Mainboard gucken konnte. Muss ich das also rausschrauben?
Und LED leuchtet auch nicht mehr. ~_~


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Oktober 2009)

Baumkopf schrieb:


> Also ich hab das jetzt mit der Baterie auch ausprobiert, hat nicht geklappt. Und den Reset Knopf konnt ich nicht finden, weil ich schlecht unter mein Mainboard gucken konnte. Muss ich das also rausschrauben?
> Und LED leuchtet auch nicht mehr. ~_~


Kommt auf das Board an. Bessere Mainboards haben sowas und wie gesagt, hinten und nicht unten, also da wo die ganzen Anschlüsse sind. Ansonsten wie schon gesagt, per Jumper auf dem Mainboard. Vorher in die Anleitung schauen wo sich dieser befindet. Nennt sich meist CMOS-Reset.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. Oktober 2009)

Neuen Forums Namen?, ansonsten sind so langsam alle möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft, andere netzteil zum testen noch wäre jetz so mein letzter vorschlag den ich noch hätte wenn der CMOS-Resett nix bringt


----------



## Baumkopf (9. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Neuen Forums Namen?, ansonsten sind so langsam alle möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft, andere netzteil zum testen noch wäre jetz so mein letzter vorschlag den ich noch hätte wenn der CMOS-Resett nix bringt




Naja ich bin jemand anders, hab bloß das gleiche Problem. ^^
Netzteil läuft noch, und mein Rechner ist 3 Jahre alt, hab keinerlei Anleitungen für die Einzelteile. Mal gucken ob ich bei Google was über mein Mainboard herausfinden kann. Den Namen hab ich grad nicht parat, bin noch bis 17 Uhr in der Schule.


Baumkopf


----------



## Xerivor (9. Oktober 2009)

Und der Reset Knopf vom PC .. um den PC neuzustarten wenn er hängt, hast du sowas? schau mal ob der hängt...^^


----------



## Baumkopf (9. Oktober 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Und der Reset Knopf vom PC .. um den PC neuzustarten wenn er hängt, hast du sowas? schau mal ob der hängt...^^


Nein, sowas hab ich nicht.


Mein PC hab ich jetzt auch erstmal an meinem Verwandten weitergegeben, der hat mehr Ahnung als ich. Am Dienstag bekomme ich ihn dann hoffentlich wieder. Wenn es was neues gibt meld ich mich.




Edit: Hab meinen PC zwar noch nicht wieder, aber er geht wieder. Mein Verwandter konnte nichts finden, aber der IT-Typ bei seiner Firma, ich hoffe ich kann später genaueres schreiben.


----------



## Baumkopf (21. Oktober 2009)

Entschuldigt bitte den Doppelpost, aber sonst wird ja nicht angezeigt, ob was neues geschrieben wurde.

Die Lösung des Problem war der BIOS Reset.
Danach hab ich meinen PC formatiert, und das BS neu draufgespielt, alles läuft perfekt.


Baumkopf


----------

